
Walmart's strategy to solve the Amazon puzzle is working - HillaryBriss
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/19/business/walmart-stores-grocery-pickup-amazon/index.html
======
adetrest
I wonder how much of a race to the bottom will come out of this for employees.
Neither Amazon nor Walmart are known for being good places to work at or for
not trying to crush out their employees any chance they get (liberal
contractor hires rather than employees, crushing attempts to unionize...)

------
hasahmed
Hard to decide who to pull for in this fight. The competition will be good for
Amazon

